# Modifying a platen to print over zippers on hoodies?



## tryplecrown (Jan 24, 2007)

Well, I knew the day would come that a customer asked for a print over zipper hoodies. I don't have the cash to drop on a custom made platen so I was wondering if anyone has modified a platen with success in this area? I have heard about using a router to cut a channel in to the platen, and I do have a router, but don't really want to go this route quite yet. I was thinking about cutting a couple of pieces of masonite and attaching them to the top of the platen with packing tape, leaving a 3/4" channel straight down the middle of the platen to accomodate the zipper. I have heard of it being done with cardboard, but it seems that masonite or something comparable would hold up better. 

Any thoughts or experiences with this type of thing?


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

I would also be interested in a solution for this...

Looks like some zip up hoodies have the zipper covered with material, while others like AA have the zipper exposed.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

I think your idea of masonite would work just fine. Beware printing over the seam even with a channel platen is a major pain. Regular plasticols will bulk up in areas and muddy like crazy.

Best bet is to use waterbased or a discharge/plasticol mix


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Bad reply...please ignore...


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

Are you screenprinting or heat pressing?


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Oh, sorry. 

I didn't see that this was in the screenprinting forum


----------



## jundogg (Jul 20, 2007)

i believe the thread starter refers to silkscreening. 
i thought of modifying your screen wherein the middle part of the image (intended for the hoodie's zipper part) is blank so as not to lay ink over the zipper. however, the design will look like it's cut between the two halves of the hoodie. anyway, that's my cent on how to print without be problematic.


----------



## tomgrin (Oct 21, 2008)

First time I've heard of masonite, but that seems like it would work pretty well. I've heard many people talk of Foam Core board instead, although I'm sure after awhile it's bound to breakdown. But for a few bucks per sheet of that stuff, easy enough to re make one, trim it to the exterior of your platen, and cut out 1/2 - 3/4" channel on center. Of course this brings off new off-contact height issues to compensate for.


----------



## tomgrin (Oct 21, 2008)

ImageIt said:


> After reading this post for the umpteenth time, a strange idea popped into my head.
> 
> Rather than using a thin coat of platen adhesive, i wonder about the possibility of using something more like modeling clay. Prior to mounting the shirt, an 1/8" layer of clay could be rolled with a rolling pin to a uniform thickness, then then whatever bumpy material could be mounted and again rolled flat. Any seams, buttons or zippers would be rolled down into the clay, leaving a level upper surface which could be printed on.
> 
> ...



I like the idea of something moldable, but I would think that 1) it's going to break down quickly; 2) It wouldn't be heat resistant (?) and 3) how would your shirts/hoodies stick to the surface w/o adhesive? Just some reactionary thoughts. Let me know if something comes from this...


----------



## tomgrin (Oct 21, 2008)

Custom molded rubber is the answer. I'm pretty sure they exist and are out there. High-heat safe, mold-solid, spray adhesive safe, can place platen tape on it and just trim out the 'channel' cut-away so the zipper drops into it. My partner's family owns a custom molding rubber factory in CT here. We're toying with the idea of building a set of platen tops. 

If anyone has any info on rubber types, density, used for good platen tops, please let us know, we'll work out the rest and maybe hook up some at-cost samples for a few helpful people from this forum!!!


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

I don't know if this helps,but maybe check with some pad printers as they use some sort of putty as a mould for printing pens.
Another stupid though,maybe a layer of plasticine like kids use,pressed with a thick mdf to make it level.
Not too clever uh?


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

Printing over zippers is a pain. What we did was buy some 3/8 inch Rubber from a rubber supply house, cut it to the size of the platen. Spray adhesive on the back of it to hold it to the platen, spray adhesive on top put on shirt and print. You may need to raise the screen height some but it works like a charm. We do this on an automatic so it has consistent squeegee pressure, don't know about a manual press. Good luck, John


----------



## WearMagic (Oct 31, 2008)

We used to use a material similar to mouse pads on each side, just a suggestion!


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

I have also read a thread where Coroplast sign blanks were cut and stuck to the platen with a groove in the middle for the same purpose.
As far as the modeling clay idea, there is a type of modeling clay called Sculpey that could be used. It hardens in the oven in 20 mins I think with minimal shrinkage. However, its somewhat expensive (although not as expensive as custom platens).


----------



## jeffie (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey we print over pockets alot i made jigs out of lanolimun real thick ...print all pallettes make line 1/2" below image tape jigs on each pallette put pocket of shirt in jig cut out... print away ...also print alot of thick canvas bags with handles use floor tile to push bag up to level of handles also works great...anything to get the zipper into "chanel" (same height as the rest of materal) would work i guess......fred what a great idea using moldable materal....maybe some form of epxoy putty or wth try floral putty whatcha got to loose 1 or 2 shirts...jeff


----------



## The Youngin (Nov 26, 2007)

Ok, so i make all my own pallets and I had to tackle this too. 
I made 3 different styles all of which work great.

1: A 3/4 in mdf board routed with a 1/4 roundover on the sides, and a channel the width of the zipper routed out an 1/8 inch deep using a stright fluted router but.

2: A 3/4 in mdf board cut to shape and layered with a layer of 1/8 inch natural gum rubber. Channeled out center channel like abouve

3: Same as above but use 1/4 aluminum instead of the mdf.

I do make these for other people on occasion but you should always try (it's not that hard).

Also running a soft squeegee on the sweatshirts will get you by on a flat board. Also even on a channeled board should use a softer squeege, it will comform better.


----------



## tomgrin (Oct 21, 2008)

The Youngin said:


> Ok, so i make all my own pallets and I had to tackle this too.
> I made 3 different styles all of which work great.
> 
> 1: A 3/4 in mdf board routed with a 1/4 roundover on the sides, and a channel the width of the zipper routed out an 1/8 inch deep using a stright fluted router but.
> ...



Nice! Got any photos of over the zipper prints you've done with these home-made platens? Would love to see your work. Nice suggestion w/ the squeegee, first I've read about using a softer one for hoodies...


----------



## The Youngin (Nov 26, 2007)

I can see what I can do


----------



## coolkyle (Feb 9, 2008)

To do it really nice, you can cut a deeper notch for the zipper itself, then a shallow notch for the material around the zipper. If you print on a kiss-close hoodie even normal viscosity ink will print fairly nicely. I've even done this print-flash-print with good results. I, however, use a custom pallet from Action Engineering which makes it really easy.


----------

